# Primary teaching requirements



## LFC Murphy (13 Sep 2006)

What are the minimum requirements for primary teaching in Ireland.

I hold a primary Bachelor's degree and a postgrad diploma. Neither of which relate to teaching. Both relate to Manufacturing.

Could I apply of such positions or is further qualifications required. 
It's something I always wanted to do, but got caught up in the Tiger in the Mid 90's thinking the future was electronics.

If I left any detail out please say


----------



## REXO (13 Sep 2006)

Honours irish in your leaving to start with. You can qualify to be a primary teacher by doing a 1.5 year course in Mary I in limerick if you have the irsh requirement.


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Sep 2006)

Details of the Mary I course [broken link removed]; the equivalent at St. Pats (Drumcondra) . Competition for both is pretty stiff...

There's also a (partially)  option at Hibernia College, but I'd venture that it's probably not held in the same esteem by employers. It's accredited by HETAC (the Higher Education and Training Awards Council) whereas the Mary I/St. Pat's diplomas are awarded by UL and DCU respectively.


----------



## LFC Murphy (13 Sep 2006)

Irish could be a problem. I never actually did a leaving cert irish. I worked my way around it and as I wanted to attent UL I had no problems with entry.

Is that level of irish a requirement, even for a mature student.


----------



## JohnnyBoy (13 Sep 2006)

Honour in higher level |Irish is required even for mature students


----------



## nacho_libre (13 Sep 2006)

JohnnyBoy said:


> Honour in higher level |Irish is required even for mature students



Is it possible to go back and sit the honours irish leaving cert exam and would it 
count for your entry requirements if you did so?


----------



## contemporary (13 Sep 2006)

DrMoriarty said:


> Details of the Mary I course [broken link removed]; the equivalent at St. Pats (Drumcondra) . Competition for both is pretty stiff...
> 
> There's also a (partially)  option at Hibernia College, but I'd venture that it's probably not held in the same esteem by employers. It's accredited by HETAC (the Higher Education and Training Awards Council) whereas the Mary I/St. Pat's diplomas are awarded by UL and DCU respectively.




I have friend who is going the hibernia college online course, she has no problems getting work as a sub teacher and has a number of offers for when she qualifies...


----------



## Art (13 Sep 2006)

If you did your LC in 1992 or before this - did you do the Matriculation exam? If you did and got a C in honours Irish you will be eligible? If not you will have to go back and resit Irish in the Leaving


----------



## REXO (13 Sep 2006)

Ive heard of alot of   people going back to do national school teaching as mature students. They might be exceeding demand at this stage,
Apparently , If you're a male teacher you've got a better chance of getting a job than a female


----------



## june (13 Sep 2006)

have you considered 3rd level lecturing in an IT you'd be well qualified check tui.ie for salary scales which are quite good.


----------



## Greenhorn (13 Sep 2006)

There is another way into Primary teaching, if you don't have the Hons. Irish. Don't know if it would suit you. You can apply to any of the British Unis (including Northern Irl.) for a Post Grad. Diploma in Primary Teaching. This takes one year and is recognised here. You can then become a fully qualified Primary Teacher here,BUT have to pass a pretty stiff Irish exam within 7 years of starting to teach. In the meantime, however, you are on full pay and receive your yearly increments. It is a way that many have had to pursue. Good luck with your ambition!


----------



## aonfocaleile (14 Sep 2006)

nacho_libre said:


> Is it possible to go back and sit the honours irish leaving cert exam and would it
> count for your entry requirements if you did so?


 
Yes and Yes


----------



## LFC Murphy (14 Sep 2006)

Man it seems like a lot of work. I'm not interested in quitting the workforce and going back to being a full time student.

I wonder would it be possible for someone green like me in Irish to resit the leaving cert Honours in one year and manage a C3. I was really crap at irish. Bad teacher coupled with me being a joker was not the great combo I like to remember. Other subjects didn't suffer, just bloody irish.


----------



## oldtimer (14 Sep 2006)

I hear there is a big surplus of primary teachers around at the moment. The school in my town advertised for a teacher this summer and they got over 300 applications.


----------



## AlastairSC (15 Sep 2006)

This probably won't affect the OP, though, as the DES is notoriously inept at regulating supply and demand. Could easily be a shortage again when he's out..


----------



## REXO (15 Sep 2006)

oldtimer said:


> I hear there is a big surplus of primary teachers around at the moment. The school in my town advertised for a teacher this summer and they got over 300 applications.


 
Id say being male would put LFC at an advantage though. Theres a serious demand for male role models  these days. 

Go on LFC...head to the galetacht for a few months and you'll be fine.


----------



## LFC Murphy (15 Sep 2006)

cheers folks.

Sure I'll let ye know what I decide and stuff.

Thanks as always for your views


----------



## Art (18 Sep 2006)

LFC Murphy said:


> I wonder would it be possible for someone green like me in Irish to resit the leaving cert Honours in one year and manage a C3. I was really crap at irish. Bad teacher coupled with me being a joker was not the great combo I like to remember. Other subjects didn't suffer, just bloody irish.


 
Yes - definitely very attainable given that the oral and the aural now counts for 40% of the paper.


----------

